
I Passed Out Yesterday and This Is What Happened… - rspivak
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2016/10/passed-out-yesterday/
======
chrisbennet
He passed out for a _couple of minutes_ and afterwards he played more ping
pong.

Passing out is nature's way of telling you to go see doctor isn't it? (But I
can see how someone could mistake it for "play another game of ping pong".)

